# Astro flite



## Luchotocado (May 15, 2015)

I have a 1965 astro flite (the jc penney foremost version)
I am trying to find the decals for it and I was wondering if anybody knew where I could get them. Ebay does t have them.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Luchotocado (May 15, 2015)

Sorry, i meant to say Meteor Flite


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

You'll never find waterslide Murray decals. But there are a few members that produce repops if you have the design example for the computer layout.

JC Pennys Foremost should say "Foremost". If it says "Meteor Flite" then it would be a Sears retailed bike not JC Penny's, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 26, 2015)

No,  "Meteor Flite" was a Murray model name. I owned a 1961 Meteor Flite a long time ago.

They're good looking classic bikes but not high dollar. There are no reproduction decals for them.


----------

